# Curry for Wallace?



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

who here would do a deal involving those two, obviosly with fillers and/or draft picks?

say,

Eddy Curry + Fred Jones >>> Ben Wallace + Thabo Sefolosha + 1st Round Draft Pick (2009?)

sumthing lik that, wuld yall do it?
Curry's production was pretty gud at the start of the season but dropped with randolph coming in (whos actualy done wat hes been supposed to).
so neway, something lik that trade? can be changed a bit.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

No. His contract sucks too much and this team needs to rebuild, not retool again.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

His contract is bad, but just incase you didnt know, it only goes through next season


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

If that's the case, then sure, take it. I thought it went through 2010?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

If Curry had the right frontcourt player to push him and guide him on the court then it would be a different story about his LARD ..ss giving a decent performance each night. Players like Kenyon Martin, Howard, Bosh, Rasheed, Artest, O'Neal, Josh Howard, and Prince would push Curry into playing better. 


*The best trade the Knicks could make right NOW (at 6-14) is to Trade Q.Richardson with an unprotected first round pick for "Ron Artest". *

Last night Ron Artest stats vs the Bucks were 11-pts, 7-rbd, 5-ast, 4-blk, 1-stl. And this is what Artest NBA Game is like on a consistent basis, he exploit his oponents weakness in so many areas. 
This is Q.Richardson third season as a Knick, and he has never given us Knick-Fans any stats like Ron Artest produce in so many areas of the game, inwhich is expected from the average NBA SF-position. 

*If Marbury & Crawford assists together only adds up to "9-assists" per game, than it would be WISE to play them with a SF that average 4 to 5 assists per game. That's a Start at putting chemistry in your offense.*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Disagree, Kiyaman....*

I think those guys would push Curry further into a shell. He seems to be such a fragile guy regarding confidence and emotions. Mentally, he really doesn't seem to have what it takes to be a pro, especially in NY.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*And.....*

That first rounder in the Artest trade would have to be a protected one. I don't think it can be this year or next years though. We can't trade this years, unless we get a 1st in return, and I think we have to give the Suns a first by '09. This only my recollection, though. It may not be accurate.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

bulls would never give you a first, they already been thhru eddy curry and dont want him


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey maybe we can trade James back to seattle???


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe you can get a time machine a stop Isiah from ever being hired in the first place.+


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's not that Ben Wallace isn't a good fit in New York, it's just that there are better players you can get if you trade Eddy Curry. Big Ben isn't the Big Ben of old lately anyway, he is not the defensive anchor that he was a couple years ago.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Id rather not.


----------

